# Advice after HSG showed 1 blocked tube



## Lou32

Hi there - I just had my HSG this morning and it showed I have one blocked tube. It's blocked just by the ovary. I was completely shocked as I didn't expect to have any problems with my tubes (we've had one icsi due to male factor and this was for peace of mind more than anything before starting our second cycle.)
Needless to say, this didn't give me peace of mind - in fact the exact opposite as I now wonder if this blockage is causing fluid to collect there (a hydrosalpinx) which could have caused our icsi to fail and could affect our second round of icsi.
Fertility unit say I have to wait until the gyno has assessed it and they'll advise accordingly. Basically, I don't trust them. I wanted this test doing before our first icsi and they refused. They finally agreed after our first failed icsi, but said they'd only do this and they would not do a lap and dye as there's no point when our main problem is MF. 

Does anyone know how they test for a hydrosalpinx? Would it show up on scans? Do you know if the doctor would be able to tell if I have it from the HSG? And can you have a tubal blockage and no hydrosalpinx? 
I googled it and apparently there's more chance of a hydro if the blockage is by the ovary, which is why I'm thinking I may have this. 
Really hoping someone can shed some light on this and help!
x


----------



## Sophe

I don't know too much about this, but i think you should push for a lap to be sure, demand it if you have to.

I do know how much worry you must be going through though and i just wanted to post to say you are not alone. ther are others out there sufferiing the same and good luck 

I have my HSG a week tody very scared as they can't find anything else wrong with us, so my well be my tubes... : -(

good luck with everything, try not to read too much, i bring myself to tears sometimes by googling


Sophe
x


----------



## Lou32

Thanks, I really should go to Googlers Anonymous as I am addicted & it can make the worry unbearable.Good luck with your HSG. x


----------



## Sophe

LOL.. yes googlers anonymous for me too, actually i did read something on there, I don't think blocked tubes shouls stop IVF from working and yes you can have a tubal blockage and no hydrosalpinx.. although i don't know about the hydrosalpinx effect on your ICSI and hats your main worry... maybe try the assisted conception board? Sophe x


----------



## albertamommy

Hi,
I had an hsg done on Thursday. I was on CD7. The test showed my right tube is wide open but my left tube is blocked. My ob/gyn was not overly concerned about the blockage. He said hsg tests are not 100% accurate and that spasms during the test happen 25% of the time. My left tube may in fact be open but because of a spasm it appears blocked. I am not too concerned as I know for sure that I have one healthy tube to work with and one is all you need!


----------



## Lou32

Hi albertamommy - Did he say where your blockage was? 
You're right that sometimes the tubes spasm, but from all the reading I've done, I think this tends to happen next to the uterus. When the blockage is next to the ovary, it usually means it really is a blockage, which is why I'm worrying about the hydro. 
I have an appt with my gynae tomorrow and so I'll find out what he thinks about it all!


----------



## Allie2009

HI Lou32!! I had my HSG done a few weeks ago...I have a blocked left tube and my doctor told me that I have to have surgery to remove the blockage or have the tube taken out altogether. My doctor told me that if we did not do this it would make our chances lower to concive a baby. I wish the best for you. My doctor told be because the tube is blocked by the overy whatever is blocking it can cause a bad environment for the egg and DH's :spermy:. We were told that we can try for about 6 months after the surgery, but that we will likely end up doing IVF. I hope that it will be diff for you and your OH!!!

:dust: that you will get your :bfp: soon!!!


----------



## knoxydd

Hi Lou32,

It's been since March since you posted your last comment. I am in the exact same situation as you and am very curious to hear what ever came of your situation. I had an HSG which revealed distal tubal occlusion on both sides (blocked at the ovary end) and no spill at all on the left, very tiny amount on the right but not 100%.. The RE said he didnt see any hydrosalpinx. For a few reasons I didnt feel confident with the Dr's certainy of the test and I am now scheduled for a second HSg tomorrow with a different Dr. I'm praying for open tubes and a BIG mistake the 1st time although it's not likely. I too have researched and found that a spasam is prob not the case with why it was blocked the 1st time since most spasams would only interfear with a clear reading if it was proximal occlusion (uterus end). Are you able to tell me what came of this? Did you go on to have a lap to confirm if you in fact did have a hydrosalpinx? Were your tubes truly blocked? Did you concieve? I hope all is well and if anyone out there has anything to share, please feel free.


----------



## Loulouttc

I am in exactly the same position! I had my HSG on the 20th July and the Radiologist said my left tube was dilated and I would need to have extra antibiotics... The HSG was really painful.

As I was getting dressed the Radiologist said she didnt think my left tube were as dilated as she originally thought and I wouldnt need the extra antibiotics afterall as she could see some spillage on my left tube. She also said lots of people conceive after having the HSG and that 1 tube is enough to fall pregnant. I think she said this as she felt sorry for me as I was bawling my eyes out...

I've been researching dilated tubes and its all rather depressing.
My bloodwork has also been confirmed as not ovulating... I feel desperate as i still feel/look very young for 34... Can't believe this is happening to me.


----------



## knoxydd

Sorry to hear that :( 

Did they ever confirm if you had a hydrosalpinx or not? What causes the tubes to dialate? Maybe a laparposcopy would confirm a bit more. Are they willing to do that? Have the started you on any Clomid or metformin for assiatance w/ ovulation? Believe me, I know how you feel. I'm 35 - in good shape - always took care of myself. Never had any prior surgeries and have NO CLUE why/how this has happened. I'm sorry the 2nd HSG didn't go as well as you hoped it would. My 2nd HSG got moved to Monday the 25th. However, I have already started the procsss & decided to go out of state to another RE for the next step - a laparoscopy. I have a friend who is in my shoes (worse actually). She has a twisted left tube, too narrow of a cervix, PCOS, not ovulating, and also has an abnormal uterus. She has a laparoscopy a few months back. They removed some scar tissue and she fell pregnant the next month but unfortunatly miscarried. She's been TTC for 2 and a half years and that was her 1st confirmed pregnancy. She swears the surgery had everything to do with her ability to conceive.


----------



## Lou32

Hi there, I'm happy to explain what has happened since. The HSG showed my left tube totally normal and spilled and right dilated a bit by ovary and blocked there. I had a lap and dye which showed my right tube was sluggish but did spill eventually and left didn't spill this time! I couldn't believe it, I mean is it too much to expect a definitive diagnosis?! The doc said that bcos left worked perfectly for HSG he thought it was fine.He said sometimes the dye just chooses 1 tube, or it spasms, and it doesn't mean it's blocked, it's just a technical prob. Apparently a spasm can still show a blockage at the distal end as it's like a hose twisting - not enough dye would get through to push it into the ovary as it's twisted so it just stops short of it. He thinks I may have some scar tissue on my right due to the slight dilation of the tube, but i don't have hydrosalpinx so he was not concerned. We need ICSI anyway due to sperm issues but I was relieved no hydrosalpinx would affect it. We're just about to start our 2nd ICSI cycle. Best of luck to you both and hope that info helps x


----------



## Loulouttc

Just wanted to say good luck girls. We are all in the same boat! It's amazing how many people have the same issues... 

I have to wait until Aug 15 to discuss the results. Everything always takes sooo long. 

Baby dust to all!!!!!


X


----------



## knoxydd

That's the first time I've heard that a spasm can actually happen and cause blockage at the distal end. Not sure how likely that is for me but...one can hope... That's unfortunate that an HSG showed left was clear but the lap/dye showed different. I would expect the reverse.. Thanks for sharing this info it was actually the first post where I learned something new. Good luck to you ladies...


----------



## Lou32

knoxydd said:


> That's the first time I've heard that a spasm can actually happen and cause blockage at the distal end. Not sure how likely that is for me but...one can hope... That's unfortunate that an HSG showed left was clear but the lap/dye showed different. I would expect the reverse.. Thanks for sharing this info it was actually the first post where I learned something new. Good luck to you ladies...

I know! I thought the lap and dye was the gold standard test and I'd get a definitive answer but it appears not all the time. He said the tubes and ovaries looked healthy and there was no sign of endo, so they have to assume that if the tube was clear only a few weeks earlier, it still is. He seemed to think it was quite common for the dye to choose just one tube. It makes me wonder what the point is doing the bloody test! Although I suppose it's essential to diagnose endo or adhesions. Loulou - that's a long wait for results! Did they not tell you at the time?


----------



## Loulouttc

Lou32 did you get too see the xray pics? I wonder if the tube looks any different when it has a spasm. Your Dr seems confident you don't have hydro which is good news.

When I had mine, the radiologist said my tube was dilated due to liquid collection- hydro I guess... But 10 mins after the test she said it could have been a twist and that she needs to have a more detailed look at the images... And that she'll write the findings in the report to my FS. It kind of sounds inconclusive... The fact that it's not black or White is keeping me positive for the time being. I'm gutted I couldn't pay more attention to the screen while the ink was being injected but I was trying to block out the pain.

Does the ICSi your having bypass the tubes? I've still got loads to learn! 

X


----------



## knoxydd

Hi Ladies. I wanted to follow back up tro get your thoughts on this. Have you ever heard of this happening before?? As i mentioned in an earlier post, I had my 1st HSG last month in June which was done by a RE. The HSG wasnt terribly painful or anything just mildly uncomfortable. I was able to watch the x0ray monior while he was performing the tesr. The results came back that I had distal tubal occlusion on both sides with very little spill only on the right tube. I later went on to have a consultation with this RE and he said we'd have about a 2% chance of conceieving on our own and strongly suggested IVF. He said he didnt see hydrosalpinx from the x-ray. I went on to have a 2nd opinion and did my 2nd HSG yesterday. (Same fertility center but different Dr.) This HSg was night and day. It was pretty painful although i was able to watch the dye on the screen anyway. The results came back with clear open free spilling tubes on both sides. I'm very happy but do not think this is very typical. I just wanted to see if anyone has heard of this happening before..?


----------



## Loulouttc

Knoxydd, I'm pretty inexperienced on this subject but good spillage on both sides sounds good!!! Maybe the ink from your first Hsg in June cleared up the blockage you had on your right side??

X


----------

